# Mon nouveau site



## vector (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour !
J'ai fini (ou presque) mon site : Mon site
Quelqu'un la regardait sur son PC et il m'a dit que les clic des boutons étaient dur à choper comme si la zone était que sur le bord du texte Moi ça ne fait pas ça sur mac et j'ai bien mis des rectangles en fond.
Aussi j'ai un soucis sur mac cette fois vous allez voir sur le lien, quand on clic sur un lien qui appel un swf (dans photographie ou graphisme) qui se charge dans un clip vide et que je clic ensuite sur la boite mail (sardine) j'ai le swf du lien ou j'étais qui reste et se décale par dessus ma page mail

merci pour votre aide
nhy


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

Ici c'est plus du développement, du vrai, et non du web et du graphisme (j'adore chambrer les développeurs web).    

Sinon pour le site il est pas mal, à part le fait qu'il redimensionne mon navigateur. J'ai horreur qu'on touche à mes paramétrages.


----------



## tatouille (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5388962 a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est plus du développement, du vrai, et non du web et du graphisme (j'adore chambrer les développeurs web).
> 
> Sinon pour le site il est pas mal, à part le fait qu'il redimensionne mon navigateur. J'ai horreur qu'on touche à mes paramétrages.


c'est nul y a meme de porn :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2010)

marrant ce site... frais et tout... aime bien, ça change


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est nul y a meme de porn :rateau:


ca doit être pour cela que le monsieur suivant ait de tels propos :


Sindanárië a dit:


> marrant ce site... frais et tout... aime bien, ça change


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Dommage que ça soit en flash ça ralentit pas mal la navigation et comme il n'y a pas contenu alternatif en html c'est illisible sur les agents ne disposant pas de ce plugin (iphone par exemple). C'est aussi inaccessible aux robots indexeurs (pas de référencement).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> iphone par exemple



Fallait acheter un Nokia N900


----------



## jannold2 (17 Février 2010)

il est beau mais ça met 10 secondes à charger n'importe quoi (même texte, image, ...)
dommage
et aussi c'est écrit vraiment trop petit (et pourtant j'ai 23 ans et je n'ai pas de lunettes)

sinon il est agréable à voir


----------



## Gz' (19 Février 2010)

idem, c'est écrit vraiment trop petit.

Le site est joli mais flash


----------



## vector (23 Février 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses donc à part la lenteur, les anti-flash et texte trop petit il n'y a pas de bug ? car chez moi ça des fois une fois les swf charger ça clignote vous êtes tous sur mac ou pc ?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

PC Windows XP avec Firefox, je n'ai pas testé sur mon Mac parce qu'ici tout le monde a du le faire et que j'ai horreur qu'on redimensionne automatiquement mon navigateur.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Petite précision : je ne suis pas contre flash par principe, j'aimerais juste avoir une version html pour avoir accès au contenu. Sinon il y a moyen de faire pas mal de chose sans utiliser flash avec juste un peu de javascript (voir jquery, exemple de galerie), avantage : c'est utilisable partout.


----------



## vector (23 Février 2010)

oui mais j'essaye de m'en sortir avec ce logiciel et je ne connais pas suffisamment javascript et tout ce qui va autourmerci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Très joli site , Bravo .


----------



## maxinox (14 Mars 2010)

Non  l' idée est très bonne , après  le contenu  çà  c ' est autre chose çà dèpend  des intèrets  du  spectateur
Le  flash  est très bon  mais  c' est vrai  que  sur mac  çà sort mal  ,  le Flash c ' est  plus fait  pour les Pro  qui
sont équipés PC et dont c' est le gagne pain ,présentations , studios  de mises en scène etc. . .


----------



## bokeh (14 Mars 2010)

L'image *SOUS* toutes ses formes m'inspire et me donne le désir *DE* créer...


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Mars 2010)

C'est... comment dire... d'une *profondeur* comme pensée... c'est merveilleux, *vraiment* merveilleux


----------



## bokeh (14 Mars 2010)

Je ne faisais que corriger les fautes de syntaxe 
Quant à la qualité de l'exergue en question... elle vaut bien toutes les tiennes


----------

